# Mr. Johanssen's computer equipment for sale thread



## Mitch? (Mar 22, 2009)

Heya folks, going the Phenom II route, and so I'm selling my components, I've had the mobo and psu since the end of June 08, and the cpu since the middle of January 09.
The cpu runs at 3.3ghz 1.43vcore, but I kept it at 3.2ghz 1.39vcore for a month, and now mostly at stock w/ AMD Cool 'n' Quiet.
Sorry with no pictures, my camera sucks hardcore, but I do have heatware, and eBay and all that, and I've been here long enough to be credible I'd think.
Heatware is Ycarcomed.

_All items are shipped in their original packaging with ALL accessories unless noted._

*MSI K9A2 Platinum 790FX* - $120 Shipped (not for sale at this time, keep checking though )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136
Will ship it with all original stuff, in the box, antistatic and all that, and will put that box in a different box also packed with peanuts or paper or something.  A really nice board, I almost regret replacing it.

*Rosewill 550w 12cm blue LED* - $30 shipped, all original box, cord, etc. Had sleeved it, poorly, so i'll unsleeve it, but the original black mesh sleeve's are still intact, the pins may seem loose, but, they're also fine.
+3.3V@30A, +5V@50A, +12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, -12V@1A, +5VSB@2.5A
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182017

*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache* - works fine, wouldn't suggest for torrenting, or upload/download, has slight chatter, not noticeable when i had my antec 900 fans on though - $30 shipped (bubble wrapped in a box) - also have SATA cords, just ask.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140

*Visiontek ATI Radeon HD4850 512mb single slot cooler*- $100 shipped
http://www.visiontek.com/products/cards/retail/4850_512_PCIe.html

*AMD Phenom 7750 Dual Core 2.7ghz 2mb L3 cache* - $45 shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103300
This chip is top of the line AMD dual core, bought new at $80 in January. Using Phenom I tech, but has as much L3 as Phenom II, and overclocks stable to 3.3ghz, and mostly stable 3.4ghz.  Generally ran at either 2.7ghz stock voltages, or 2.89ghz stock (through FSB, to up the HTT and Mem clocks).  Does NOT have the original heatsink/fan. I'll throw in my AC F64 Pro for $15 though.  Will ship with the AMD x3 720BE's stock heatsink with preapplied thermal paste.

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro* - $20 shipped (sold)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125
Works great, used for about 3 months.  Silent @ ~1000rpm.  One of the 8 rubber holders is loose/popped out, doesn't affect anything (there are 2 per corner, and just 1 is awry.)

*2x1gb Mushkin DDR2-800 RAM* - $25 shipped
Blue heatspreaders, great condition, only taken over recommended 2.1v once, to test overclock (got to 1150 @ 2.3v i think). generally runs @ 400mhz (ddr2-800) @ 4-4-4-12-15 timings. runs @533mhz (ddr2-1066) @ 5-5-5-18-23ish(not sure on the 23, close though) at stock 2.1v. could probably bump it down to 1.9v if you want to run 4-5-4-12-16.
Shipped in the original case, with 3dMark06 Vantage.


----------



## Mitch? (Mar 29, 2009)

Added the Visiontek 4850 - only $105 kids!!


----------



## zer0_c00l (Mar 29, 2009)

good prices!  you going AM3 MR.Johnson or 940?


----------



## Mitch? (Mar 29, 2009)

940?? The cpu or?
I'm going AM3 depending on when they cell. If it's any time soon I *may* just toss a 720BE into a 790G/FX board, and get another set of Mushkin ram for 4gb total, but if it takes a bit, I'll just get a new AM3 board, still the 720BE though, and I'll have to sell my Mushkin ram (the SINGLE BEST ram set i've ever touched. DDR2-800 that'll go to 1133mhz with a 5-5-5-16 timing!!, probably higher, but I haven't need it any higher, currently at 800mhz 4-4-4-11-12.)


----------



## mep916 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bump for some sick prices.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 30, 2009)

ill see if i can get that psu....could you pm me and tell me what you ran off of it, how loud it is, and how relialbe it is? I'd like you to pm me cuz otherwise ill forget i asked


----------



## Mitch? (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I DID pm you by the way 
(disguised bump )


----------



## Dystopia (Apr 5, 2009)

free bump.

im gonna ask again, this time for the hdd!


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay then! The hdd was fine, worked great, but I upgraded to a my 1tb drive.  I had it for torrenting for a bit, and when I had all my case fans off I could hear it seeking, but I don't think it'll be in issue where there's not a constant read/write stress on it. And for $30 shipped it's cheaper than new 80gb, so **** it!


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 11, 2009)

Bump. Added Phenom 7750 and Arctic Cooler Freezer 64 Pro.
Seriously. Good deals! Buy my shit!


----------



## ronster667 (Apr 16, 2009)

are you still selling that msi board?

ive read alot of reveiws and ive had my eye on it for some time now

do you recommend it for a two card setup?

and hows it run with that 7750 kuma because thats the proccessor i want also are you still selling that as well?


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm still selling the board and cpu.
The board would be a great crossfire board, full 16x PCIE 2.0 on both cards.
the chipset and all the board runs cool, it's got a massive dual-heatpipe connecting the SB, NB, and mosfet coolers, and the NB is really just beautiful up close 
the 7750 hit's 3.4ghz, not fully stable (i don't think), at 1.5v, but it'll run 3ghz stock voltage, and 3.2ghz @ 1.39v (stock is 1.31 i believe). the BIOS has been flashed to the newest (1.6) and supports the Phenom II line.
I'm actually pretty much in love with the board, but i'm looking to get a board with integrated graphics and such. i haven't tried RAID, but it has an option right when you boot it up to set up raid, even has PROMISE raid for 2 drives, pretty much plug 'n' RAID


----------



## ronster667 (Apr 17, 2009)

i was wondering if you could look for that heatsink that came with the 7750 because they sell that proccessor on newegg for 60 with free shipping and it has a heat sink yours is 50 but has no heatsink i want to buy yours but i dont want to go out and buy a whole new heatsink as well


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 17, 2009)

Well. For $65 you can have my AC Freezer 64 Pro too. Kept it extremely cool, kept it at like 1000rpm (55% i think, really inaudible) while not gaming, and it'd usually stay at 21-25C, when I played TF2/HL2 i'd put the fan to 75% and it'd stay 30C or so (with the moderate load, full load @ 75% was about 41C.)
So for $65 shipped you get a $60 cpu that isn't even sold anymore, and a $30 heatsink, both tested and awesome.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Apr 17, 2009)

the cpu is still sold ur link to newegg obviously its 60 free shipping, correct me if i misunderstood what u meant


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 17, 2009)

JlCollins005 said:


> the cpu is still sold ur link to newegg obviously its 60 free shipping, correct me if i misunderstood what u meant



i'm really sorry, haven't checked the link for awhile, it was 'sold out' for a month, then 'deactivated' when i posted the link up. thanks for the update!


----------



## ronster667 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so yeah ill be taking that proccessor tommrow i need to add some money in my paypall, and the motherbored i would really like but im on a low budget and i need somthing with onboard graphics for the time being


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 17, 2009)

ronster667 said:


> ok so yeah ill be taking that proccessor tommrow i need to add some money in my paypall, and the motherbored i would really like but im on a low budget and i need somthing with onboard graphics for the time being



i'm assuming you want hte AC Freezer 64 too?
just send the $50 (or $65) to backwardsdemocracy@hotmail.com and i'll send you the items to the address on your paypal.


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 23, 2009)

Added the most amazing Mushkin ram set ever


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 25, 2009)

The 7750 will ship with the stock X2 720BE heatsink, with preapplied thermal paste, no extra charge.


----------



## Mitch? (Jun 3, 2009)

Lowered prices.
Please, follow the scam.


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 3, 2009)

my brother needs an upgrade from his 5600+ ill ask him if he wants the 7750 its a nice chip! my wife has it in her system runs great!


----------



## Mitch? (Jun 4, 2009)

zer0_c00l said:


> my brother needs an upgrade from his 5600+ ill ask him if he wants the 7750 its a nice chip! my wife has it in her system runs great!



Well i'm more than willing to part!


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Man its a shame you have the ST3320620AS for sale...any other drive and I would so buy it. 

Either case a bump for you sir...good luck.


----------

